# Why a pellet gun?



## JaredDrake (Nov 26, 2006)

For as much as these high powered pellet guns are selling for, why wouldn't someone just hunt with a .22 rifle? The reason I'm asking is because I really want to know. I'd consider getting one if there's some sort of advantage, and if they're quiet enough for hunting here in town. The guns aren't that much cheaper, is the ammo?
Jared


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

the ammo is considerably (sp) cheaper.... that and it depends on what kind of air rifle you get.. Like i have a Beeman ST100T, it shoots at a 1100fps. It does make quite a bit of noise. Now on the other hand my buddy has a PCP ( pre charged pnumatic ) air rifle, basicly it uses compressed air ( usually from like a small scuba tank ). the noise from these are fairly loud without the use of a supressor.

I know for myself that it is a blast to do... i do have a range of other rifles that i use for other game.. But to be able to walk around and shoot things with my pellet rifle is a blast. Can't really tell ya why.. but it just is.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i had a pellet rifle for a little while and never liked it. id rather pick up my 10/22 or my savage 17 cal. way more killing power and the 10/22 is semi auto so you can blast away if you want.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Jareddrake,

Unlike most other things, people hunt with pellet rifles _because_ they don't have as much range as a .22, or similar rifle cartridges. This is simply because some people either don't have as much area they can hunt as others, and sometimes it is actually illegal to use powder-burning firearms, such as in the city limits.

Originally, I got a pellet rifle to shoot rats in my barn. Since I was only 12 years old, and my parents didn't know anything about guns, they figured I could use a pellet gun, and it worked fine, but I _could've_ had a .22, and I would've loved it, but I like my pellet rifles, and they did what I needed them to do.

Now, as for your questions about the pellet guns...

Yes, they cost about as much (sometimes more) than a real .22 rifle, but if you live in an urban/suburban area, then you can use one to shoot at cans, bottles, etc, and, with a good one, even hunt small animals, without having to worry about that 2-mile danger warning on the box of .22 rimfires.

Yes, an air rifle is quiet. The spring-piston rifles _sound_ pretty loud at your shoulder, but there's no "crack!" in the air when you fire it like there is with a .22.

A good box of .22 rimfire rounds costs about $20, and for that, you get 500 bullets. (Sure, you can get a case of 550 Remington Thunderbolts for $8, but I find that they aren't very good)

For about $9, you can get a big 500-round can of pointed hunting pellets, so you see the potential for savings when you shoot thousands of rounds.

If you want one, get one and try it out. That's the only way you can really see if it's for you. But if you live somewhere that gives you a lot of hunting opporitunities, and you have enough space for some .22 rounds, it might be for you. I have a few pellet rifles and a Henry lever .22, and I just grab whatever I feel like shooting that day. It just depends on the law, you, and your environment.

You just have to find out what you want.

:sniper:


----------

